# Why the World Still Fears the Tommy Gun



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/why-world-still-fears-tommy-143100755.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Both the article to which we are linked, and the responses to it that I read, were written by people who know little or nothing about guns, and even less about the Thompson.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

But if they found it (their facts) on Wikipedia, then it MUST be true.


----------

